# Prozentbalken erstellen



## iFreak67 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte einen Prozentbalken auf Basis eines Streams erstellen, da ich in meienr Webanwendung einzelne seiten ahben, die lang dauern um zu laden

Meine Question:

Ist es möglich auf basis eines Ajax oder IFrame aufrufs ein Prozentbalken zu animieren.

Von der Anwendung wird immer ein voller Prozentpunkt gepostet und direkt gesendet mittels ob_flush() (und aktiviertem ob_implizit_flush() in PHP). Es wird auch der Content-Type auf text/plain gesetzt.

Weitere Details:

Ich arbeite mit der neusten Version von jQuery
Die Ausgabe sieht wie folgt aus:

1

2

3

...

100


----------



## Atze (2. Mai 2011)

also wenn du in deiner anwendung weißt, wie weit das laden fortgeschritten ist, geht das, ja. zwar ist es ohne genaue angaben deiner architektur schwer ins blaue zu raten, aber vielleicht hilft dir die

JProgressBar (Java Platform SE 6)

weiter. hier kannst du den fortschritt zwischen min und max selbst mit 
	
	
	
	





```
setValue()
```
 setzen.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mai 2011)

jQuery... du sprichst von javascript, java ist nicht javascript... du bist im falschen forum..
aber divs mit jquery zu animieren sollte kein problem sein ...


----------



## iFreak67 (2. Mai 2011)

könnt ihr den Beitrag also bitte verschieben? @Atze: kannst du mir ein dokumentierten Quelltext erstellen?


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mai 2011)

iFreak67 hat gesagt.:


> @Atze: kannst du mir ein dokumentierten Quelltext erstellen?



was hast du davon... du brauchst kein java, sondern javascript


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Mai 2011)

iFreak67 hat gesagt.:


> könnt ihr den Beitrag also bitte verschieben?



Ist doch schon längst passiert 
(java-forum.org > System.gc(); > Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript)


----------



## iFreak67 (2. Mai 2011)

wie muss ich das denn mit jscript genau machen?


----------



## Atze (2. Mai 2011)

iFreak67 hat gesagt.:


> könnt ihr den Beitrag also bitte verschieben? @Atze: kannst du mir ein dokumentierten Quelltext erstellen?



ähm.... nein!  also n bischen eigeninitiative muss ja auch sein, wir sind hier keine codemonkeys  aber wie ich schon lese gehts bei dir nicht um java, also vergiss meine antwort einfach  JProgressbar ist eine java-klasse, sorry


----------



## iFreak67 (2. Mai 2011)

also geht das jeztt mit JProgressBar (Java Platform SE 6) oder nicht? Wie muss ich es sonst probieren?


----------



## socialcocer (2. Mai 2011)

Für Ver(W)irrte - Fragen zu JavaScript
JavaScript hat rein gar nichts mit Java zu tun. Da wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg eine Java Klasse in JavaScript zu implementieren


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mai 2011)

Wie schon gesagt: Du bist im falschen Forum!!!
Also jetzt nciht im falschen Bereich, sondern komplett falsch...


----------



## Matt (5. Mai 2011)

Animated Progress Bars Using MooTools: dwProgressBar


----------

